# Father's Day Fattie



## the dude abides (Jun 21, 2009)

So tonight we have a house full of 10 year old girls staying over for my daughter's birthday.  So forgive me if my thread here isn't as thorough as usual.  Tomorrow I'm smoking for us and my parents for Father's Day.  We're going to have Shooter Rick's Snake Bitten Chicken and a Huevos con Chorizo Fattie and some other sides.  I've done one of these before and loved it, so I'm doing it again.  I prepped everything tonight.  

Here goes...

First my ingredients.
1 lb of Bob Evans Original flavor sausage
1/4 lb Chorizo sausage
3 eggs - scrambled
1/2 cup-ish - cheddar jack shredded cheese
Bacon weave

normally I put onion in here but things as hectic as they are around here, they got left out.






I started by frying up the chorizo and setting on a paper towel on a plate to get rid of all the grease.  Then I scrambled the eggs, added the chorizo back in, then off to the fridge to cool down while I rolled out the sausage and built the bacon weave.











then a bed of the egg and chorizo mixture






then a generous helping of chedder jack blend cheese






I had Mrs. Dude snap a couple of picts while I was rolling.  Maybe she's becoming a smoking convert or maybe she's just given up hope that I'm hooked on smoking meat.  LOL  Either way here's her fine camera work.











All rolled up and down onto the bacon weave.  She snapped a couple more picts as I was wrapping the bacon around the fattie.
















...and since she complained about me pimping out my kids in all these posts, posing with the product, she insisted that I pose with this one.  






well the fattie is off to bed for the night.  I've got 10lbs of chicken quarters rubbed down too.  Sorry forgot to take picts of that.  But we've all seen rubbed chicken.

I'll be back tomorrow afternoon with updates on this smoke.

G'nite all.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## danreeve (Jun 21, 2009)

dude... that looks awesome. Can't wait to see more


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2009)

looks good so far dude


----------



## bassman (Jun 21, 2009)

Good looking fattie.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Did you sleep well?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Looks real good. Enjoy breakfast. And Happy Father's Day to you and all aboard.


----------



## rivet (Jun 21, 2009)

More, more!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice fattie dude.  Great pics///


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 21, 2009)

Well got a little later start than I intended.  But here's a shot at 11:45 am.  I felt like doing this one on the Kettle.








Looks like I got my greasy fingers on the lens.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 21, 2009)

Here it is.  Turned out nice.  Only about half the bacon was edible.  The other half was pretty flimsy and chewy.  But overall, pretty happy.  It had a great smoke ring and nice flavor.

Hope all you dads are having a nice father's day.












let it rest on the counter for about 30 minutes before slicing to let the cheese firm back up a bit.  But after that it was gone pretty quickly.

Off to post the start of the chicken thread.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## motorcitykid (Jun 21, 2009)

And to think that I thought that was you in the avatar!  Just kidding.  That looks great.

Steve


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 21, 2009)

Dude you SHAVED !!!!!!! Just kidding but nice looking fattie.Happy fathers day


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 21, 2009)

Kinda funny how we all just imagine what each other looks like.  LOL  
No I look nothing like the dude.  But I would if I thought my wife would let me get away with it.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 23, 2009)

Dude, that looks excellent!!!!! I gotta do one of those puppies!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice looking fatty, I've never done one with the eggs, I'll have to try that, I'm with everyone else, you shaved and cut your hair,,


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 23, 2009)

(In Sam Elliot voice): "I like your style, Dude." Lol! 

Seriously though, those look great! I've got to try a fattie one of these days and you guys just keep crankin' out some killer ones! Well done!

Best,
Trout


----------



## pignit (Jun 23, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## meltyface (Jun 23, 2009)

I do have to say that fatty looks really good with that bacon "blanket"


----------



## mdryan (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude, made this fattie this weekend. It was my first one and it was TERRIFIC!!! Thanks. Will have to make more because my sweetie and I bragged so much and had nothing left to prove it.


----------



## bbrock (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice..


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome!  I'm glad you liked it and thrilled you used my recipie.  Here's a couple others that I've done that I liked enough to recommend.
"The Guinea Grinder Fattie"
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75655
"The Apple Pancake Fattie"
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75654

on the Guinea Grinder version, there's a pretty decent bacon weave tutorial too.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2009)

Missed this some how. Nice Job Dude


----------

